# The Bob Sykes Project



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic463500-24-1.aspx#bm464017

Iwant everybody to read the thread above before continuing to read this to bring everybody up to date on the situation.

Ok, now thatyou have read it, do you see the problem? The FWC has done nothing to stop thetheft of OUR marine resource of the redfish!! :banghead

Ialready have severalPMsfrom people with concernas well. So what I propose we do is get a group of us PFFrs together and basically patrol theGulf Breeze side of theBob Sykes Bridge. Anybody interested please feel free to Pm me or call me at (850)417-5904. 

I hope enough people with a big enough concern will join in with me and other PFF members. I personally have had enough of this shit and am ready to do something about it. These people are the reason why the redfish stocks are still not what they should be, by countless bull redfish being killed. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad

So who's with me?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

im down


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It's amazing how many bull reds get carried off that bridge!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Redfish stocks not what they should be? You have got to be kidding me! Bull reds are everywhere I agree these people should not break the law and FWC needs to do something about it but killing a few bull reds is not hurting the population heck I tink they should open it up to alloww one per person. I am by no means condoning breaking the law and think what your organizing is a great idea but the comment about the redfish stocks is way way off


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Redfish stocks not what they should be? You have got to be kidding me! Bull reds are everywhere I agree these people should not break the law and FWC needs to do something about it but killing a few bull reds is not hurting the population heck I tink they should open it up to alloww one per person. I am by no means condoning breaking the law and think what your organizing is a great idea but the comment about the redfish stocks is way way off </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


i agree

people shouldnt break the law but there is no shortage of bull reds out there


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd have a hard time getting onboard with grabbing another mans fish and throwing it over board due to various legal reasons. But I could get onboard with taking photos of the offenders and their illegal catch and posting them at all the local [email protected] shops. This would let everyone know who the culprits are. The same photos could be sent to FWC and the local news organizations. With all of the fishing regulations in the news they should jump on it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with Brandon and Travis...Its going to be where are the blue crabs here soon...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *GENTLE WOLF (11/15/2009)*I'd have a hard time getting onboard with grabbing another mans fish and throwing it over board due to various legal reasons. But I could get onboard with taking photos of the offenders and their illegal catch and posting them at all the local [email protected] shops. This would let everyone know who the culprits are. The same photos could be sent to FWC and the local news organizations. With all of the fishing regulations in the news they should jump on it.


what would be illegal about releasing an illegal fish to harvest? if the FWC isnt gona get involved then whos gona possible go out there that has anything to do with law enforcement.. i bet you could kill somebody and dump their corpse on the bridge and get away with it


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

"what would be illegal about releasing an illegal fish to harvest? if the FWC isnt gona get involved then whos gona possible go out there that has anything to do with law enforcement.. i bet you could kill somebody and dump their corpse on the bridge and get away with it" 


that aint just rocks your getting hung up on out there:blownaway


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

:sleeping


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sounds like a good way to get your azz kicked:doh


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know why anyone would wanna eat a big redfish?

Unless they are just a total push over I could easy see a brawl starting over this....everybody out there is fishing so that is alot of knifes laying around. 

What pisses me off even more is last summer I probably saw a dozen small cobia killed out there. Some just left on the pier to die and some used as CUT BAIT! FWC did come out that day but after they had left. Hell half the people out there don't even know what the hell they are catching


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I couldnt make it to the bridge this weekend, but let me know when you go Brandon, Ill be there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *nextstep (11/20/2009)*sounds like a good way to get your azz kicked:doh


i wish somebody would try to kick my ass, they would be in for one HELL OF A TIME


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a crazy idea...Why try to take the law in your own hands? If you seen someone run a red light would you chase them down and try to stop them??? Just because FWC doesn't show up, it doesn't give you the right to grab someones fish and throw it back in. I mean it sucks to see people take illegal size fishes, but it's not your job. Just trying to save you some trouble, because you might come across the wrong person....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *GENTLE WOLF (11/15/2009)*I'd have a hard time getting onboard with grabbing another mans fish and throwing it over board due to various legal reasons. But I could get onboard with taking photos of the offenders and their illegal catch and posting them at all the local [email protected] shops. This would let everyone know who the culprits are. The same photos could be sent to FWC and the local news organizations. With all of the fishing regulations in the news they should jump on it.
> ...


If you run up to a guy and put your hands on him to take the fish away guess what you can go to jail for battery. All this is going to do is escalate to a fight and then everyone will be going to jail. The best thing to do is what Gentle Wolf said and take the dudes picture and give it to FWC. And it probably wouldnt be a good ideal to take his picture then run up to him and say Im going to turn you in cause that will turn into a fight. Just because your a big boy doesnt mean you cant get your ass handed to you, trust me Ive seen a boy of you size go down a few times.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

what would be illegal about releasing an illegal fish to harvest? if the FWC isnt gona get involved then whos gona possible go out there that has anything to do with law enforcement.. i bet you could kill somebody and dump their corpse on the bridge and get away with it[/quote]

If you run up to a guy and put your hands on him to take the fish away guess what you can go to jail for battery. All this is going to do is escalate to a fight and then everyone will be going to jail. The best thing to do is what Gentle Wolf said and take the dudes picture and give it to FWC. And it probably wouldnt be a good ideal to take his picture then run up to him and say Im going to turn you in cause that will turn into a fight. Just because your a big boy doesnt mean you cant get your ass handed to you, trust me Ive seen a boy of you size go down a few times.[/quote]

and if you are all that big and threating whats to stop someone from pullin out a firearm and wastin your azz over a stupid redfish. chill


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Brandon, Ive met you on Bob Sikes before (even took and posted pics of your fish) and I agree with you about the illegal harvest of these fish. That being said, I have a C/C permit and have my pistol on me every time i go out there. If some big dude like you came running up to me grabbing at my shit, i hate to say it, but you would get shot...plain and simple. Just be careful my man.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

It's camera time!:takephoto Take a photo of the dude hauling in the bull red, photo of him putting it in his cooler, and a photo of him taking it to his car, with the tag # of car in pic.You cantake photos as long as you do not touch the person or restrict his movement. Now you have him, if you are willing to go to court and testify, after you find an LEO that would be willing to charge him. But, if you take enough photos, maybe he'll quit. But then you're gonna be labled as a PETA person.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Why don't you just call the FWC tipline when you see this stuff? You might even get a reward...



1-888-404-FWCC (3922)



http://myfwc.com/law/Alert/


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *asago (11/24/2009)*Why don't you just call the FWC tipline when you see this stuff? You might even get a reward...
> 
> 1-888-404-FWCC (3922)
> 
> http://myfwc.com/law/Alert/


because calling the FWC doesnt do a god damn thing, weve called on the same set of people for weeks now and they continue to kill bull reds EVERY NIGHT


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/24/2009)*
> 
> because calling the FWC doesnt do a god damn thing, weve called on the same set of people for weeks now and they continue to kill bull reds EVERY NIGHT


Brandon,

Let me know how this works out. But I do not think it is going to work out the way you think. It's a very good way to get yourself hurt though. I don't care how big a boy you are. You come at someone trying to touch them or their gear, you are likely to provoke a reaction that you do not want. Yes, it does suck that the fish are being kept against the law. But think about it, it's just a damn fish. Report it and be done with it. It is not up to you to enforce the law. If you want to direct some anger or action at someone, I would be directing my attention to the FWC a bit more. Stay on them. Annoy them by calling them multiple times. Go down there and talk to someone in person. 

People that violate game laws tend to do it on a repeated basis. Sooner or later it's going to catch up with them.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

We where out there the other night! Seen some of that illegal action happening and someone called the FWC! They responded to the call and showed up a few minutes later it was about 10:30 or so? They will show if you stay on top of it!!


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Becareful man!!! Remember the sayiang " Snitches get stiches " lol j/p. Forreal though. Be careful!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't know what to think with a screen name like polebenda? But I said someone called FWC don't know who! Lol


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't know what to think with a screen name like polebenda? But I said someone called FWC don't know who! Lol


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I am glad to see the good guys of the forumare paying attention, but taking the law into your own hands is a bad idea!

Here's a safer suggestionsuggestion:
<LI>Plug the FWC Violation # into your cell phone - *1-800-404-3922*</LI><LI>Take a camera with you, have your buddy standbetween you and the violators andtake a picwith the violators in the background, only your really taking pictures of them</LI><LI>OR, when they put one of those reds in a box, ask to take a pic of them with the fish.</LI><LI>Then walk away like nothings happening, and *call the FWC hotline*!</LI>


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

in the past moth i have literally called the FWC hotline close to 50 times and still yet to see a response


----------

